# 2011 Chilly Hilly



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Who's in? Anyone want to start at the same time and ride as a loose-knit group? Some of the folks from the Rivendell list are joining in. 

Ferries from Seattle are 7:55, 8:45, 9:35 and 10:35 a.m.

I personally would prefer the 7:55 ferry. Input?

I will bring the coffee and doughnuts this time (continuing the tradition started by bigbill).

Ride details: http://shop.cascade.org/content/events/chilly-hilly-details


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Weather depending*

I may do a pirate thing from the Kingston ferry. Looks like its only 11-12 miles from Kingston to bisect the Chilly Hilly route. That way I can leave from home and not battle the Seattle ferry mess. Thots anybody????


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Fordy said:


> I may do a pirate thing from the Kingston ferry. Looks like its only 11-12 miles from Kingston to bisect the Chilly Hilly route. That way I can leave from home and not battle the Seattle ferry mess. Thots anybody????


I'll pm you a route so you don't get killed between Kingston and BI.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool, thanks


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

bigbill said:


> I'll pm you a route so you don't get killed between Kingston and BI.



Bond Road to Hwy 305. Nothing unsafe about that.....


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

smcnees said:


> Bond Road to Hwy 305. Nothing unsafe about that.....


Except the gravel covering the shoulders right now.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm going to take the 7:55 ferry from Seattle and will stop at the bike barn for a group to form. I'll be on my Kustard-colored Kogswell with a big porteur rack. See y'all then.

(The bike barn is the covered bike parking area just off to the right as you get off the ferry.)


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

rcnute said:


> I'm going to take the 7:55 ferry from Seattle and will stop at the bike barn for a group to form. I'll be on my Kustard-colored Kogswell with a big porteur rack. See y'all then.
> 
> (The bike barn is the covered bike parking area just off to the right as you get off the ferry.)


You're bringing the thermos of coffee? I'll probably bring one too, the last time I didn't get any of the coffee I hauled for an hour and a half. I got a donut though. Since you have a basket, maybe you should bring a streudel. Maybe this year I'll bring a flask of brandy or scotch. It's not like we're going all out, booze might take the edge off the cold.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> You're bringing the thermos of coffee? I'll probably bring one too, the last time I didn't get any of the coffee I hauled for an hour and a half. I got a donut though. Since you have a basket, maybe you should bring a streudel. Maybe this year I'll bring a flask of brandy or scotch. It's not like we're going all out, booze might take the edge off the cold.


A wee nip in the morning. This is going to be a good ride.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*We''ll be there...*

My GF and I are doing it. This will be my 5th, this is her 1st. It should be fun; although this weather lately is not condusive to training.

Is there going to be a "bikes only" ferry this year like there was in years past???


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Mellow Yellow said:


> My GF and I are doing it. This will be my 5th, this is her 1st. It should be fun; although this weather lately is not condusive to training.
> 
> Is there going to be a "bikes only" ferry this year like there was in years past???


I don't think so but it tends to work out that way.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm out. You guys have a blast. Good to see RC will have the climbing bike out.


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll be there with a friend or three. Hopefully the weather cooperates! I can deal with chilly, but wet and chilly won't be much fun.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Have fun with that stuff, y'all. I get all feisty when I see hills...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Argentius said:


> Have fun with that stuff, y'all. I get all feisty when I see hills...


Something has come up with work and I can't make Chilly Hilly. Sorry! Have a great ride everyone.

Ryan


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

This weather is making me think that this may be my last year doing Chilly Hilly. Enough is enough with being cold and wet.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*Work demands*

turns out I'll be in San Jose supporting a test...I'll miss this one. Haven't done Chilly Hilly for quite some time.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Weather forecast calls for freezing temps with rain/snow mix. Epic. I did it in 2007 when I flew over from Hawaii to close on our house in Poulsbo. It was 38 degrees with a rain/snow mix and I finished shivering.


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm down here in Mountain View CA. Decided to rent a bike and go out for some training. I told the bike shop guy I had two problems:
Renting a bike
Where to ride
Both were easy answers. The bike was an Ultegra rigged Specialized, the route was a challenge to me to go try Old La Honda climb. It was 48 deg and sprinkling rain. I felt right at home....so much for riding in the tropics...I'm sure they laughed about "the old fat guy" heading out to do thier fabled climb. I think I was respectable at 26 minutes....I'll miss Chilly Hilly, maybe I'll go do Old La Honda again on Sunday....


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah, I'm thinking that if it's snowing outside, I'm passing. 33+ miles of hills in rain/snow; no part of that sounds fun to me at all. I'll rack up my miles on the rollers and the trainer.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, my girl and I did Chilly Hilly. It snowed, and rained, and hailed, and the wind was blowing. we were soacked and cold but we did it. With out a doubt, the worst weather I've ever done Chilly HIlly in. Full report and pictures when I get home tonight.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

I took the second ferry over and the weather wasn't too bad at the start, but grew worse quickly. The weather was warmer than it had been all week during my bike commute, and it was the usual sprinkling of rain/snow/sleet, but the gusty wind from the south made it awful. At least it wasn't icy out there, which was in the forecast.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I started around 11a. Thought the temp will be a little warmer. I was wrong. Coldest Chilly Hilly I participated in 5 years and sure lived up to it's name, but I had a great time. Felt like a kid out there riding my bike with out a care in the world.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

Chilly Hilly has completely reset my reference point for what constitutes bad weather and a bad day to ride.
I have biked to work each day this week, and no matter how crummy the weather I can shrug it off - it isn't as bad as the weather on Chilly Hilly. Oh yeah, and not as hilly.


----------

